

The Electric Leaf’s True Believers Won’t Leave Well Enough Alone - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/automobiles/nissan-leafs-true-believers-wont-leave-well-enough-alone.html?pagewanted=all

======
keeperofdakeys
Since the car has a lithium-ion battery, it really doesn't deal well with
being depleted for medium periods of time. The gauge is probably done like
that to lengthen the life of the battery.

------
StavrosK
Can anyone parse that title? I'm failing.

~~~
0x12
Electric leaf -> Nissans' new electric car

leaving well enough alone -> keep your hands of

Rough translation: Nissan Leaf owners open up the hood to see if they can
improve performance and/or charge time or other stuff.

An EV can be hacked on by electronics types in much the same way that a
regular car used to be the domain of gearheads. Regular cars now need
knowledge from both domains but EVs are much more accessible to EE types and
other people with knowledge about the way electrons make our lives easier.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, it's an idiom, thanks. I couldn't figure out the subject of "leave".

